# Importance of posts to support porch beam



## Uncle-chicken (Jul 22, 2013)

There is a bit of disagreement on the importance of supporting this front porch. This is about a 25' span, and the beam looks to be 2x8 doubled up and clad with 1x material. I'm of the opinion that this porch needs to be jacked up and supported ASAP before it sags further. The other party thinks it's "just a matter of opinion" and that the sag doesn't need to be fixed. (FWIW, there were two posts on either side of the door that were removed at some point - why, we don't know.)

What say you? How bad is this? Am I just over reacting?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

What will the bottom of your posts sit on? How much of a sag is there currently?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

You can span 28' all day. Just not with 2x8.


----------



## Uncle-chicken (Jul 22, 2013)

Warren said:


> What will the bottom of your posts sit on? How much of a sag is there currently?


The posts are sitting on a concrete pad. The sag is approximately 2 1/2" - 3".


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Im no engineer but cough cough lvl wink wink cough cough


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I would add the posts in and try to crank it up some. You probably wont get all of it without doing damage somewhere.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I would surmise that it will keep slowing sagging until it reaches about 10" then stop for several years.

So ask the other guy how important that is.


Andy.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

It used to have 4 columns because that's where the splices in the 2x8's are...Hope you don't get much snow there!


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

By all means do it. 

Just remember, when you do it, do it slow.

Take back an 1/8" a week for a half a year.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Just remember, when you do it, do it slow.


Yep. these things don't happen overnight.


----------



## Uncle-chicken (Jul 22, 2013)

superseal said:


> It used to have 4 columns because that's where the splices in the 2x8's are...Hope you don't get much snow there!


I'm Canadian, so that was the first thing I thought of. However, I'm living in Louisville - so no, we don't get much snow here.

Thanks for the confirmation guys. I knew it was important, just wanted to hear it from someone else.


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 5, 2010)

Sometimes, these types of things can be subjective, just one man's opinion vs another's concerning what's acceptable or not, or looks bad or not, at least enough to warrant doing something to fix it. It appears, however, there is a possibility for other loads to potentially impact this area, and in a very negative way (i.e., seismic, wind, snow, and perhaps an impact load from a haphazard roofer throwing down too much weight on it). 

If it were my job, I would recommend a proper fix that might include some jacking, LVL's, or fitch plate, etc. As suggested, I seriously doubt you will get it looking good by jacking at the points where you propose to install (reinstall) posts, as the framing member may have too much set in it that would allow getting the line back to pretty.


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Looks like they just installed the joists crown down. Just flip them and problem solved...


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

If you don't get much snow it could last a long time before it snaps. Your friend kind of has a point that its a matter of opinion. But in my opinion it would look better straight with two more posts there than no posts and a huge sag. Probably anyone looking to buy the house would have that same opinion, especially as it sags more.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

Needs more support in my opinion, it's only gonna get worse.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

They removed the columns to open up the front. This columns are way oversizes for that size house and most likely they blocked front of the house. The house I just remodeled had the same situation.

This house is probably framed the same way, the ceiling area under the porch is just some 2x which nailed into the top of the plate and not part of the ceiling and into the beam which is sagging. If you try to jack this up slowly, you will get most of the sag out without doing any damage, just go slow and see if it goes... if it does without causing damage, level it and add additional support to break up the span.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

If the other party happens to be the owner of the house *and* I am otherwise doing nothing connected to the area, then by all means, let him have his opinion and do what he wants. You advised, he considered, the decision is his.

OTOH, if my work comes anywhere near this area and I must be held accountable afterward there will be posts there. At the very least return it to original construction by replacing the missing posts. Even that seems like too long a span for 2x8's.

What is the "other party's" role in this?

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

DavidC said:


> What is the "other party's" role in this?


His wife. :laughing:


----------



## Uncle-chicken (Jul 22, 2013)

DavidC said:


> If the other party happens to be the owner of the house *and* I am otherwise doing nothing connected to the area, then by all means, let him have his opinion and do what he wants. You advised, he considered, the decision is his.
> 
> OTOH, if my work comes anywhere near this area and I must be held accountable afterward there will be posts there. At the very least return it to original construction by replacing the missing posts. Even that seems like too long a span for 2x8's.
> 
> ...


The seller of the house - I'm buying it. I'm offering to fix it so long as he gives me a credit.


----------



## Uncle-chicken (Jul 22, 2013)

greg24k said:


> They removed the columns to open up the front. This columns are way oversizes for that size house and most likely they blocked front of the house. The house I just remodeled had the same situation.


My thought is to actually remove the two side posts and install four more proportional ones. Because I agree, they are way over built.


----------

